# Furdom is pricey



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

This is not a hate thread or anything so don't go there. It seems the "hobby"  is expensive. The fursuits, the price to get a picture just for sig, going to conventions, I mean of course is fun and all, but compare it to something like people who do puzzles, that's just what 5 bucks a puzzle that can last a few weeks. I've been furry since I was 10 but never really understood much about it until recently. I was into art because I just thought it looked cool, but now that I realize there is more than art, crap its pricey time to save.  

On another note I just realized I must have raped the comma button, if warts were an s.t.d that button would have it (damn freeze crap hurt and didn't work).

Edit: Before you go posting saying I don't have to, I know that. It is just what I like. I have a $40 allowance, no way to get a job (I live on an airforce base and you must be 16), so don't go there either because I can't sew worth crap, can't draw either.


This is a joke! Stop taking it seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes it is pricey, I have a fursuit(still not posting pics till finished), but I fucking love fursuiting.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 7, 2010)

puzzles are fucking boring.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

The furry fandom is only pricey if you make it pricey.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 7, 2010)

I love how people assume you have to buy a fursuit to be furry, people who don't wear or want a suit are fur fans too ya know. 
And unless your paying to have your Character screwing every fan personality you can think of it's not too pricey. 
Tho if you goto cons I am sure it is, and if you want celebrity artist's art then you have to pay it seems. 
Personally wouldn't know lol, never thought a pic was worth 100.00 no matter how good you are, well maybe if it wasn't digital, and actually painted. 

But then i am cheap, and poor, so i am sure people will tell you differently


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. it's only pricey if you make it pricey. I didn't pay into the hobby at all until I decided fursuiting is fucking awesome


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Yeah. it's only pricey if you make it pricey. I didn't pay into the hobby at all until I decided fursuiting is fucking awesome


 *Hi-paw* :V

I can't wait till my fursuit is completely done, it's from a comic everyone reads.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 7, 2010)

I only pay for something that I can actualy have that will last a while. For example I got a bracelet and a key chain charm. I got both during a sale.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I know it is only pricey if you make it pricey but I love it and well  what can ya do? I would love to go to a con, I would like a fursuit for  it, I would like to buy the art I like and be able to put it on my wall  (not in my parents house though, just imagine walking in and seeing nude  furries everywhere).


----------



## mitchau (Nov 7, 2010)

From what I've seen the commission prices are actually cheap considering the labouring costs (per hour) that goes into the content, and the fact it's all tailor made. That being said, you don't even need to pay for any of that, and you can make it yourself. It's definitely not an expensive hobby for me.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I know it is only pricey if you make it pricey but I love it and well what can ya do? I would love to go to a con, I would like a fursuit for it, I would like to buy the art I like and be able to put it on my wall (not in my parents house though, just imagine walking in and seeing nude furries everywhere).


 Better start saving up for your own walls to post nude furry pictures on


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Hi-paw* :V
> 
> I can't wait till my fursuit is completely done, it's from a comic everyone reads.



xkcd?
Yeah I'm stoked for mine to be done, but I'm a totally sell out and went to scribblefox for my second one. I'm gonna be shallow and popufur gais 8D. 
That...that hurt a little.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 7, 2010)

mitchau said:


> you can make it yourself. It's definitely not an expensive hobby for me.


 
Lol I hear that, Except for the room devoted to fan fanart done as gifts, almost all the art in my house i did myself. It's kinda neat seeing how far you have come artistically when walking down a hallway or room.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay V said:


> xkcd?
> Yeah I'm stoked for mine to be done, but I'm a totally sell out and went to scribblefox for my second one. I'm gonna be shallow and popufur gais 8D.
> That...that hurt a little.


 I'll tell you if you all promise not to go, "when are you going to finish it" or, "are you done yet?" or anything of the sort.
It looks a hell of a lot better than my last fursuit, it's keys the piano cat from housepets.
RickGriffin even said I could do it.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll tell you if you all promise not to go, "when are you going to finish it" or, "are you done yet?" or anything of the sort.
> It looks a hell of a lot better than my last fursuit, it's keys the keyboard cat from housepets.
> RickGriffin even said I could do it.


 
I'm gonna get alot of guff for this, Never heard of it, lol 
But awesome, I'm sure many will know it, lol


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll tell you if you all promise not to go, "when are you going to finish it" or, "are you done yet?" or anything of the sort.
> It looks a hell of a lot better than my last fursuit, it's keys the piano cat from housepets.
> RickGriffin even said I could do it.


 I was going to say Grape at first for the lulz. That's awesome though. I frikkin love that cat. I'm sure it will look incredible. What kind of head are you making?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I was going to say Grape at first for the lulz. That's awesome though. I frikkin love that cat. I'm sure it will look incredible. What kind of head are you making?


 I'm giving keys the full works, a moveable jaw, follow you eyes, teeth.  I tried to make the head as accurate as possible, but I have a big head though.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

seriously why the hell are we all up so late?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm giving keys the full works, a moveable jaw, follow you eyes, teeth.  I tried to make the head as accurate as possible, but I have a big head though.


 Yeah. I've found heads look huge on their own, but they look proportionate to the rest of the suit, so that's good. sounds awesome though. I do demand pictures when it is done. 
What're the teeth made of?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Yeah. I've found heads look huge on their own, but they look proportionate to the rest of the suit, so that's good. sounds awesome though. I do demand pictures when it is done.
> What're the teeth made of?


 I will post pics when done, I accidentally washed it wrong and it lost the color so I have to redye it, I would've already been done, but that set me back a week.

I'm using bake clay for the teeth.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

I only spent a total of 2000USD in oh 3 years time...compared to most folks who spend 4000 in a year.

Note this is on Art


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

This is so strange most forums are filled with idiotic, rude, immature little jerks but you com here and wow it's like going to a wrestling match then church. Like scary happy, it's should I say yiffy :]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> This is so strange most forums are filled with idiotic, rude, immature little jerks but you com here and wow it's like going to a wrestling match then church. Like scary happy, it's should I say yiffy :]


 Welcome to FurAffinity Forums.


----------



## Subrosa (Nov 7, 2010)

Everything is expensive, any hobby, eg BMX, over a few years you'd spend hundreds just maintaining your ride (from broken parts and upgrades). It depends how involved you want to be, or if you feel like forking out the cash, I don't spend anything I can't afford or justify, I haven't commissioned anyone, I just can't afford it when other things need to be paid for.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks I am happy to be here. Just nice to see I am actually not alone and that I am not a freak even though I still consider this weird I am not embarrassed.


----------



## Aaros (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Thanks I am happy to be here. Just nice to see I am actually not alone and that I am not a freak even though I still consider this weird I am not embarrassed.



Does not being alone automatically make you not a freak?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 7, 2010)

I have spent a whopping $23 on the fandom.
Best T-shirt ever.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I have spent a whopping $23 on the fandom.
> Best T-shirt ever.


 three wolf moon?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I meant freak because in layman's terms I liked to see cat people naked.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't spent a single penny on the fandom.

... Well, unless you count the watermelon I bought to bring to the only furmeet I have been to. But I don't really, since I could have bought that for anything. XD I do have a tablet and stuff for art... but I was drawing non-furry stuff with it before I got into the fandom.

Like others have said, you don't NEED a fursuit. You don't NEED to go to a convention (instead, look for local meets that are free?). You don't NEED to commission someone, though you might get free art if you are lucky in the Exchange.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Welcome to FurAffinity Forums.


 A.K.A. Trollaffinity


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Why do you people keep saying I don't need to, I know that, the fact is I like it. If I do something fun, I want to make sure I get the most out of it i.e crappy art like what I draw, 100 dollar fursuit, small local meets (can't find none), where instead nice looking art, cool fursuit, full blow conventions are way more fun. But that's just me I guess.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Why do you people keep saying I don't need to, I know that, the fact is I like it. If I do something fun, I want to make sure I get the most out of it i.e crappy art like what I draw, 100 dollar fursuit, small local meets (can't find none), where instead nice looking art, cool fursuit, full blow conventions are way more fun. But that's just me I guess.



You don't need to pay to see nice art. Or any of those things you mentioned.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Art maybe, but a free fursuit and hotel and gas for cons?


----------



## Zenia (Nov 7, 2010)

I said what I did... because it bugs me when people whine that getting commissions is expensive. Sure, if you go overboard with it and spend more than you can afford. As it is though, many of us work for far less than we should already.

For example... at my day job  (I am a seamstress) I make $11.50/hr. If I worked a full day at my job (8 hours), I would make $92.

Now, if I were to make one drawing in my high quality style, it would take the same amount of time. My price is currently $35 though. I make less than $4.50/hr on my art, and I still barely sell that style.

So someone saying that $35 is expensive, it is kind of a hit to the stomach. I am worth half of minimum wage? Less than half of minimum wage? On a picture that is custom made? I don't think so. XD


----------



## mitchau (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Art maybe, but a free fursuit and hotel and gas for cons?


 
Just whore yourself out!


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess I should be more specific when posting, IT IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE TO DO THAT STUFF! IT IS THAT I NEVER THOUGHT IT OUT!


----------



## mitchau (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I guess I should be more specific when posting, IT IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE TO DO THAT STUFF! IT IS THAT I NEVER THOUGHT IT OUT!



It's not even that expensive, most of the labour costs end up being under minimum wage.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Think of it this way: my allowance is $40 a month and can't work because parents won't drive me.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 7, 2010)

lol You get allowance? I never did as a kid. So, you are ahead of the game in my eyes. XDD


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

either way 3 years of saving for the suit not worth it


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Think of it this way: my allowance is $40 a month and can't work because parents won't drive me.


 I bike 7 miles to work or if I'm lucky ride the bus for 4 miles and bike the last 3.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes it is pricey, I have a fursuit(still not posting pics till finished), but I fucking love fursuiting.


 
whats so fun about walking around in a halloween outfit and waving at people? o.0
jk


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't have to go to cons or buy a fursuit.
I have done both and have a new one being commissioned.

Took a while to save to do these things, but I am glad I did.
I think it was well worth the money even if I only go to a couple a cons a year.

Even if I didn't have a fur suit I think Cons would still be worth it.
Fursuits just add more to if, if that is your thing.  If not cons are still great, most don't have a suit at one.

So in my opnion yes it can cost a lot, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, you don't have to buy a fursuit or a tons of drawings to be a furry. A furry is a person who is interested in pictures and stuff with anthro creatures in it, and appreciation is free.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Well, you don't have to buy a fursuit or a tons of drawings to be a furry. A furry is a person who is interested in pictures and stuff with anthro creatures in it, and appreciation is free.


 That's 100% true, I don't care what people say about avatars and art, the fandom is a place to share your interests and your art no matter how good you are.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 7, 2010)

Why would I pay for a stuck up fandom made up by a bunch of cartoon nerds, who invited a bunch of anime lovers, sonic fans, rapists and 4chana, that has minor attraction, horrible community, huge overpricing over "art" in arguably low quality and some kind of costumes that look made exactly for horrible fetish sex, while they serve no actual purpose. 
And I am in it only partly, and only on the internet


why?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why would I pay for a stuck up fandom made up by a bunch of cartoon nerds, who invited a bunch of anime lovers, sonic fans, rapists and 4chana, that has minor attraction, horrible community, huge overpricing over "art" in arguably low quality and some kind of costumes that look made exactly for horrible fetish sex, while they serve no actual purpose.
> And I am in it only partly, and only on the internet
> 
> 
> why?


 your horrible.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> you*'re* horrible.


 Your Grammar is horrible, are you like in the 6th grade?


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Your Grammar is horrible, are you like in the 6th grade?


No, she's just thirteen.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I've spent an accumulated $80 on the fandom, sorta. 

I didn't buy the items because they were furry, I bought them because thought they looked cool though. 

The umbreon costume I just made a few weeks ago was about $30 in materials cost, it's pretty nice seeing as how all the parts were hand sewn.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 7, 2010)

It's only pricey if you're really into it (fursuiting, commissions). I, on the other hand, haven't spent a single pen-
Oh wait. I did buy that tablet. I use it for other things though (gore is pretty damn easy these days).


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't bought anything not even prints. My ex on the other hand is like obsessed. His goal is to go to almost every single con. But thats the Virginia Fur for ya... He's never been noticed in his life and now he's trying to get noticed by the fandom. I'm not even trying, I tried for about 2-3 years and I just quite. I never come on here. and i'm getting away from the subject.  Toodles


----------



## Yrr (Nov 7, 2010)

don't complain about it if you choose to spend the money

goddamn


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 7, 2010)

i havent spent a buck. i use a dragonite for my profile pic, i dont have or particularly want a fursuit, and i havent been to any conventions. the only thing i would spend money on would be to find an artist to drw my fursona, but im not too fussed about that.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Yrr said:


> don't complain about it if you choose to spend the money
> 
> goddamn


 Yes

People need to realize this fandom is not forcing them to buy shit. You do not need a fursuit, art, a tail, or anything like that to be obnoxious a furry. 

The people who buy things to be "more furry" or whatever the hell reason need to learn to be thrifty.

@NA3LKER: I'll draw it for you if you want. Can't say it'll be professional, but a three-side color ref of a dragon shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 7, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> your horrible.


 
Being horrible but giving criticism is better than being a perfect awesome fursuiter otherkin furry that has no valuable statics in person and knows nothing about social communities or common geography.

There are lessons that I learned being active partly in the internet. I earned my general opinion, and that's what I think. It's also true, very true - The furry fandom started by disney cartoons lovers, or other cartoon lovers. Many anime lovers were inherited in the fandom throughout the days, together with them and their kemonomimi art slightly leaning to furry, creating the horrible anime-furry art style which require almost no work. Sonic fans are everywhere, and they are also very low life artists.
Rapists? I don't need to say a thing. Just fursuits.
Half of all the /b/ tards you'd ever find are furries.
There is no actual attraction in the furry fandom. What can you do as a furry? Fursuiting? That's just earning money, going out with a fursuit is nothing active or with purpose.
The community in many cases is horrible. Many artists that came to FAF from FA or from dA were horrible and left.
Why should I buy "art", from random people who have no money? That's not an excuse - go do something in life. Stop drawing yiff and go to work. You're causing uneployment.
The fursuits, no matter what you say, will always be used in orgies, furry ones. You can't deny it - one started it, and it dragged hundreds.


You should always think your way out as the enemy, and eventually agree with the enemy's reasons.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I am saying this for the last time seeing as people don't read though posts, I do it because it is fun sexy and I want to. I just never thought something such as a fursuit would cost as much as it does. Now one more effing post like that and this thing is closed (I can close it right?).


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I am saying this for the last time seeing as people don't read though posts, I do it because it is fun sexy and I want to. I just never thought something such as a fursuit would cost as much as it does. Now one more effing post like that and this thing is closed (I can close it right?).


 
Nope.

Also holy crap, things cost money. Don't complain about it if you're buying it, you'll end up regretting it.

Or you know, just make your own suit.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

shit, if I could close it, that last post would have made me do it. It just took me by surprise im not whining.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

By wanting to close something that's not going your way, that in itself is very whiny.

Also if you really want it closed, PM a mod.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

not whiny, I just don't like the fact it is getting way out of hand because I meant it to be a fun joking style thing not "Omg I can't afford this, I quit".


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Then lighten up :U

To be honest, I really do want a fursuit and tons of art. If I had the money, I'd do it. I really don't have a reason, though. I just think suits are cool.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

see that is how I meant it to be. And also the fursuit wouldn't be just for conventions, also for personal things (damnit I need a good furfriend irl), I would make one with the 5th limb for my fox wolf in my pants, but make sure it works as a reusable condom. Man I would have punched myself in the face a year ago for thinking this.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> And also the fursuit wouldn't be just for conventions, also for personal things (damnit I need a good furfriend irl)


 Ewww a yiff suit yuck...


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

you like what you like what else can I say other than I am a little pervert scritch that, furfag.

How do I make strike-through text?


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Ewww a yiff suit yuck...


 I hear that they wear out faster than con suits. They also smell like rank nasty. 



wox said:


> you like what you like what else can I say other than I am a little pervert scritch that, furfag.
> 
> How do I make strike-through text?


 *text*

Edit: left bracket s right bracket *text* left bracket forward slash s right bracket


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Yiffsuits are not the worst things to happen to sex. 

Japan is the worst thing to happen to sex.

(And I totally don't want a yiffsuit, nope :1)


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> you like what you like what else can I say other than I am a little pervert scratch that, furfag.


From the fursuiting guide:http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86032-Fursuiting-Guide

** Sex toys are for the bedroom*. If you have a fucksuit/yiffsuit,  whatever, to each their own, just keep bedroom toys in the bedroom. When  you have fucked in a suit you have made it a sex toy, do not go out in  public in it. It does not matter if you cleaned it this is in poor  taste. Shorts do not hide anything. You can put a bow on a dildo, but it  is still a dildo. If you wear a fucksuit in public you will be  blacklisted as a suiter. If you want to have fun in the bedroom, and  suit in public, buy another suit. 

So you will need two suits.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I was thinking combo yiff con suit, just at cons wear shorts that fit the suit. As for the smell I had no idea, i guess if it is custom I could find a fabric that resist sweat and smell.

Edit: im slow at posts you people beat me.  If its denim shorts and a wang limb that stretches with the wang not a plastic dildo because im freaky but not like that it would be like girl fursuits and boobs just a gender bulge although mine would be less noticeable due to shorts.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

"Never trust a fursuit with shorts" as I am told.

I would most likely get a full yiffsuit, then use it as a partial at cons. After cleaning the shit out of it, of course. That bodysuit is staying home.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I was thinking combo yiff con suit, just at cons wear shorts that fit the suit.


Read the above post. 



> As for the smell I had no idea, i guess if it is custom I could find a fabric that resist sweat and smell.


 No such fabric exists, even underarmor will begin to stink if you never wash it. 

If you wanna have a fucksuit, KEEP IT IN THE BEDROOM. If you want a fucksuit but want to attend cons in suit, BUY TWO. No one wants to walk up and hug you if your suit has also been spooged on. They wouldn't know sure at the time, but it's pretty disgusting to learn later that guy fucked in that suit.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Willow I guess I see your point, but that just adds more to the subject of price (once again not whining) the way I am I probably won't get a girlfriend let alone a furfriend for along time and I will most likely have a job.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you tried pounce.org, wox? I highly suggest it if you're looking for a "furfriend".


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 15 kinda of wrong to do online matchmaking, I have sociaphobia but furry "disguise" in the cons can fix that. Note that I am not embarrassed, I just hate being around a crowd, but with the suit it is like they are looking at the suit not me.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Willow I guess I see your point, but that just adds more to the subject of price (once again not whining) the way I am I probably won't get a girlfriend let alone a furfriend for along time and I will most likely have a job.


 Save up your money then. It's actually a lot cheaper to make your own than it is to buy a custom one, because there are no shipping costs along with anything else. You could save about $300 give or take just by making it.

Also yea, pounced. org.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Waitwaitwait

You're 15 and you want a yiffsuit? What in the flying fucks.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I told you I am a freaky little furfag.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

No I am not going to talk freaky fursuits with a 15 year old that is just inappropriate in so many ways


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I figured someone would say that


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

There's no need for you to buy a yiff suit at this moment (now that we know you're 15), you couldn't even use it once you got it.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I know, but I can have dreams too.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 7, 2010)

Yiff suits... I don't get it. It is hot and sweaty enough having regular sex... why add a suit to it. You'd probably die of heatstroke. XD


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

It would add more fun and you can build fans into the suits


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I know, but I can have dreams too.


 I had dreams of being a little boy, but people told me that wasn't possible. I was crushed and in an attempt to make up for what I could never have, I created Willow. :V

And anyone who believes this story, shame on you.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I had dreams of being inuyasha, and for those that don't know who: http://www.blog.sellcosplay.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/cosplay-inuyasha.jpg


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 7, 2010)

It's times like when I wonder why I'm in the den.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2010)

I would really advise against buying some sort of sex-equipped fursuit. Guessing from your age, you're young and never been laid. Believe me, wearing a fursuit is not going to amplify this experience, and is not worth the expense if you're going to carve a dickhole in it.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

amplify yes, would you like to do a ugly chick or hot one, same with this human or dream person, I find it sexy


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> amplify yes, would you like to do a ugly chick or hot one, same with this human or dream person, I find it sexy


 That doesn't even make any sense and I feel you're missing the point.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

make me feel more as though the character, I like rp


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> amplify yes, would you like to do a ugly chick or hot one, same with this human or dream person, I find it sexy


 Stop with the red herring, as everyone has different definitions of an ugly chick and a hot one.
Now you are 15, on an allowance; come back when you have a job and not with your parents.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> amplify yes, would you like to do a ugly chick or hot one, same with this human or dream person, I find it sexy


 Get a paper bag
Draw a dog face on it
Profit!


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

not what I meant


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> not what I meant


 Please don't further the furry stereotype and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> not what I meant


 still the same answer
no real sane fur want to fursuit sex :V


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there a yiffsuiter on so I can show people that there is more to it.


----------



## Delta (Nov 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> The furry fandom is only pricey if you make it pricey.


Pretty much this.

I mean, you dont HAVE to bid on that $700 commission slot to get your character drawn by a well known furry artist.
The amount of money I've put into furry is probably less than $100.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

You're 15, are you seriously trying to justify this? It sounds very much like you have no idea what you're talking about, or what you're even defending.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Is there a yiffsuiter on so I can show people that there is more to it.


 DONT SAY THOSE WORDS OR YOU'LL SUMMON TRPDWARF OR EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE SUITING SUBFORUM WHO REALLY DONT LIKE YIFFSUITS


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I am not making it further I just meant it to be a fun little topic and it got out of hand, I am not an extremist, I would only suit for cons and personal use, no animal sex, nothing.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmm, it appears there's something wrong with the forums..

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

It got out of hand because most of the posters here are sane and hate people like you.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Is there a yiffsuiter on so I can show people that there is more to it.


 I am a fursuiter and I will never understand yiffsuiting, ever. Fans aren't going to help with heatstroke, they simply make it easier to breathe by pushing bad air out of the suit head. 
You claim it is RP stuff, but fursuits don't meld to the body like a second skin. They are bulky and give the impression that you've wrapped yourself in a blanket and are looking at the world through cardboard tubes. You can't feel things properly, or see, or hear. 
You want to live your dream and fuck an anthro, either you're screwing someone that also has a yiffsuit, in which case it will be awkward as shit and would probably just end in a pathetic heap as both of you gasp for air, or they will be wearing the suit, in which case you are literally screwing with the uncanny valley. 
I see absolutely no reason that all your fetish needs can not be met simply with a mask and fur gloves or something. Why do you need a cock hole in a big expensive suit to get off?
The only reason you want to do this is you are romaticizing the suit because you've never been in one. 



Crysix Fousen said:


> DONT SAY THOSE WORDS OR YOU'LL SUMMON  TRPDWARF OR EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE SUITING SUBFORUM WHO REALLY DONT  LIKE YIFFSUITS


I was already here anyway >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I am not making it further I just meant it to be a fun little topic and it got out of hand, I am not an extremist, I would only suit for cons and personal use, no animal sex, nothing.


too late, you are now stuck with your dying horse


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I am not making it further I just meant it to be a  fun little topic and it got out of hand, I am not an extremist, I would  only suit for cons and personal use, no animal sex, nothing.


If you go to a convention in a yiffsuit and actually walk around in public you will be ostracized from the suiting community. Your life will be filled with drama and trolling. I personally would want to make sure you never made that retarded decision again, ever.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I am a fursuiter and I will never understand yiffsuiting, ever. Fans aren't going to help with heatstroke, they simply make it easier to breathe by pushing bad air out of the suit head.
> You claim it is RP stuff, but fursuits don't meld to the body like a second skin. They are bulky and give the impression that you've wrapped yourself in a blanket and are looking at the world through cardboard tubes. You can't feel things properly, or see, or hear.
> You want to live your dream and fuck an anthro, either you're screwing someone that also has a yiffsuit, in which case it will be awkward as shit and would probably just end in a pathetic heap as both of you gasp for air, or they will be wearing the suit, in which case you are literally screwing with the uncanny valley.
> I see absolutely no reason that all your fetish needs can not be met simply with a mask and fur gloves or something. Why do you need a cock hole in a big expensive suit to get off?
> The only reason you want to do this is you are romaticizing the suit because you've never been in one.


I get the feeling that the participants are usually really self conscious with their appearance. Naked at least. So yiffsuiting, hiding behind the facade of your fursona which is basically how you want people to view you, gives you a confidence boost. Which makes you feel really good. 

That's just a theory though.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Look I didn't come here for hate, but for support to know that I am not alone. I now know that it isn't as rare I thought and that is what I wanted to know. Now if you people will please understand I am different than you posters here who say your species is human or are here for only art etc. and realize that I am not making the stereotype worse as this is not really that bad like animal sex, I see it as bad as cosplay.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Look I didn't come here for hate, but for support to know that I am not alone.


 Well you came to the wrong place buddy.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> I get the feeling that the participants are usually really self conscious with their appearance. Naked at least. So yiffsuiting, hiding behind the facade of your fursona which is basically how you want people to view you, gives you a confidence boost. Which makes you feel really good.
> 
> That's just a theory though.



It still seems stupid to me, especially since you could manage much of the same effect with a simple mask. all that anonymity without wasting a perfect good suit (okay more yiffsuits are made by owner and look shitty) and you won't die. the not dying part is notable.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 7, 2010)

"BAW I'm different you are obliged to accept me and my stupid decisions that I brought upon myself."


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys, I agree he's misguided, but jumping down his throat isn't going to accomplish much.

Look, you're fifteen year old, and you're already considering getting some sort of sexsuit. People don't usually jump into the extreme stuff right off the bat, and it's kind of dumb to do so. I'm sure sex will be plenty enjoyable for you without dressing up as an animal person. Besides, furries are nowhere near as attractive in art as they are in actuality, it's really not the same thing. Either save your money, or get a fursuit without a dickhole (although I'd suggest abstaining from buying a fursuit or just learning to make your own, honestly).


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Look I didn't come here for hate, but for support to know that I am not alone. I now know that it isn't as rare I thought and that is what I wanted to know. Now if you people will please understand I am different than you posters here who say your species is human or are here for only art etc. and realize that I am not making the stereotype worse as this is not really that bad like animal sex, I see it as bad as cosplay.


 My species is _Homo sapiens sapiens (IIRC). _My fursona's species is _Canis lupus_. Don't blur the lines between yourself and your persona. You'll only make things worse for yourself, online and off. Do kids make fun of you?
Go to SoFurry. 



Fay V said:


> It still seems stupid to me, especially since you could manage much of the same effect with a simple mask. all that anonymity without wasting a perfect good suit (okay more yiffsuits are made by owner and look shitty) and you won't die. the not dying part is notable.


This is true, but remember, you're still naked.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Look I didn't come here for hate, but for support to know that I am not alone. I now know that it isn't as rare I thought and that is what I wanted to know. Now if you people will please understand I am different than you posters here who say your species is human or are here for only art etc. and realize that I am not making the stereotype worse as this is not really that bad like animal sex, I see it as bad as cosplay.



Stop throwing out "it's not as bad as animal sex" like that means something. No one is going to go "it's true, these isn't at the extreme end of a moral scale, so i'll ignore it. Stealing isn't as bad as murder, should it not be illegal? 
I don't actually care if people have yiffsuits as long as they keep it to themselves (you didn't) and understand the implications (you don't seem to). Bedroom toys need to stay in the bedroom. keep your fetishes to yourself. I don't give a fuck if you think yiffsuiting isn't that bad, don't talk about it. It does give the fursuiters a bad name. 
Do you know how much of a pain in the ass it is to be a suiter, not just a suiter but one that volunteers with kids, when people equate a fursuit to a yiffsuit?
If you want to waster your money on something dangerous and a waste then fine, but god help you if you wear it in public. Ever. I don't care if it is washed. I don't care if you sterilized it with space age technology, you are wearing a sex toy in public.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> So yiffsuiting, hiding behind the facade of your fursona which is basically how you want people to view you, gives you a confidence boost. Which makes you feel really good.
> 
> That's just a theory though.



Ding Ding Ding bullseye! I couldn't think of how exactly to explain my "theory" and you got it thank you a lot. Although It is not hiding, it is just the thought that I am my fursona. Like I would like to do krystal from starfox as my fursona so if my mate would participate she is krystal and I am wox. It may seems childish but it is just the closest I can get to fulfilling that dream.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Ding Ding Ding bullseye! I couldn't think of how exactly to explain my "theory" and you got it thank you a lot. Although It is not hiding, it is just the thought that I am my fursona. Like I would like to do krystal from starfox as my fursona so if my mate would participate she is krystal and I am wox. It may seems childish but it is just the closest I can get to fulfilling that dream.


 You have some strange fantasies sir.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay, I just didn't realize how personal it is and I'm sorry. I just figured "hey this is a furry community, why not, this should be common enough". Apparently I was wrong and if it makes you people happy I'll stop, I just didn't know.

Edit: I just read the rest of your post. If you payed attention earlier I said "I guess I would have to get two suits". Not literally said that.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Ding Ding Ding bullseye! I couldn't think of how exactly to explain my "theory" and you got it thank you a lot. Although It is not hiding, it is just the thought that I am my fursona. Like I would like to do krystal from starfox as my fursona so if my mate would participate she is krystal and I am wox. It may seems childish but it is just the closest I can get to fulfilling that dream.


 It is hiding, you're choosing to cover your face with a mask. No one knows who you are, or would know who you were granted it was a hotel rendezvous.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> Fay, I just didn't realize how personal it is and I'm sorry. I just figured "hey this is a furry community, why not, this should be common enough". Apparently I was wrong and if it makes you people happy I'll stop, I just didn't know.
> 
> Edit: I just read the rest of your post. If you payed attention earlier I said "I guess I would have to get two suits". Not literally said that.


 Fine I jumped the gun on the con thing, mostly because there are people that don't see it as a private thing and do go to cons in their yiffsuits. You need to realize that you're talking about a sextoy and should treat it like any other sextoy in conversation. Why would you think a community would be totally cool about talking about your particular fetish. If you treat the community as a fetish community, that is what is expected, and that is what it becomes.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

willow, I wouldn't do that sort of thing it would be with a mate not random people. As I am tired of fighting, I now change the subject to good ways to find cheap fun (not sexual) furry meetings as an alternative to cons.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

pounced.org


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2010)

Why are you so eager to meet furries in person? They're really not any more spectacular than anyone else, and can frequently be worse. What's wrong with your schoolfriends?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

seriously is that like the only one?

*test* testing strikethrough Edit: didn't work the way I thought it did.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> Why are you so eager to meet furries in person? They're really not any more spectacular than anyone else, and can frequently be worse. What's wrong with your schoolfriends?


 While it isn't a good idea to surround yourself entirely with people who you share a common interest with, it is nice to have at least one or two IRL friends who are also in the fandom.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 7, 2010)

I meant not for meeting but for like fun like a party.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

wox said:


> I meant not for meeting but for like fun like a party.


 Pretty much pounced.org. 
Some forums may work as well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 7, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> puzzles are fucking boring.


 
I disagree.  >:C


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 10, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I disagree.  >:C


 
3D puzzles are boring in multiple dimensions.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 10, 2010)

The fandom is not pricey, at all.  It's as expensive as it is to get an internet connection.

It gets more pricey when you buy people fan-art, buy yourself smut / ego-booster art, fursuits (which are very variable in price depending on developer, function, and so on), but it still doesn't reach anywhere near other hobby prices.  I dare you to tell an Australian Games-Workshop Hobbyist who _doesn't_ import all their models from out-of-country that their hobby is cheap in comparison to Furry.  Hell, tell a GW Hobbyist in general:  There's a reason people make Demotivator Posters about people taking out mortgages for the Hobby.  You can very well be set back $400+ to have any real degree of "participation", add an additional $400+ for each additional system or army you get.

This is also excluding Video Games, which always get pricey.  Either you update consoles with the time, in which case you'll go through $500-$1000 by default in 5-10 years for new consoles alone (which is much more than the average fandom member who doesn't commission-frenzy or Fursuit will pay), let alone new games (which could very well double that, assuming a rate of something like one game a _year_), or you stick with old consoles, in which case you're stuck with the eBay and Amazon markets that have no trouble gouging prices 300%+ over the initial prices for a game or accessory that's no longer in production.  

People who "read" as their hobby?  Books are cheap individually, true:  You can buy an omnibus or book set for less than many commissions, let alone fursuits.  When you consider that an average bookshelf will have well over 50+ books for such a hobbyist, though, and can often take up entire walls... let's just say a lot of $5 purchases can quickly overwhelm a handful of $30-$50 purchases.  

Furry is a dirt cheap hobby, barring taking it to the extremes, being a commission whore, or having and maintaining fursuits.  The reason I don't count conventions is most hobbies have some sort of convention that might be attended, and most money lost there is either transit or non-hobby related (Fuck you, Baltimore Convention Center food prices).  The same, technically, could go toward fursuits (other hobbies have dress-up conditions), but they're also often much cheaper since it takes much less to get a functional Fremen outfit than a presentable fursuit (much less labor cost too).

Only area I can assume the Furry Fandom is truly pricier than competition is time consumed, as often times Furry members start to draw into themselves and only involve themselves in the hobby or actions they may connect to it in some way:  Warhammer's something I do to get away from life now and then.  For many furries, real life is something you have to suffer to get back to Furry.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 10, 2010)

Mod please lock the thread, I didn't say it before because I thought it was dead. Hey that rhymes!


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 10, 2010)

wox said:


> see that is how I meant it to be. And also the fursuit wouldn't be just for conventions, also for personal things (damnit I need a good furfriend irl), I would make one with the 5th limb for my fox wolf in my pants, but make sure it works as a reusable condom. Man I would have punched myself in the face a year ago for thinking this.


 
I would punch you too.

That is literally the nasty stereotype people hate furries for. They might call furries "animal fuckers" or something, but as an exaggerated insult; they generally don't believe a furry screws animals unless there's some proof behind it. What they will assume is that you have gross awkward sex while wearing a suit.

I'm not gonna dis you for being attracted to Krystal; plenty of furries are. I just sincerely hope you don't wind up investing hundreds of dollars into sex stuff for mimicking sex with your favourite anthropomorphic video game character... because that would be creepy as all hell. Worse yet would be that you're thinking of Krystal the entire time, instead of the person you're having sex with (and she/he/it knows that you are.) Healthy relationship there. That won't blow up in your face somehow...

Your dream goals can have standards.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 10, 2010)

All I have to say is why isn't this locked yet and it was mainly a thread to just make fun of the stereotype. I know that it would blow up in my face and that is why I left out a lot. Yes I should have worded it differently but still, you can look back at other posts to see it was for fun and not full on serious. If you are going to give your opinion then give your opinion about something you know more about. I'm getting ready to throw my GODDAMN COMPUTER! PEOPLE, ANIMALS, FURRIES, WHATEVER THE HELL YOU ARE, STOP POSTING SHITTY, RUDE COMMENTS ON THIS TOPIC it was supposed to be a joking thread and not a bash kyle thread. You aren't bashing Conker's "http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86030-It-finally-happened" thread.


----------



## Bir (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm super cheap. And I make it work. 

And practice will help you in the sewing department.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe you should actually send a note or report instead assuming all mods are psychic.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 10, 2010)

Liar said:


> Maybe you should actually send a note or report instead assuming all mods are psychic.


 
This this this this this this this this this this this this this this.

Note: I came here browsing the forums.

Also, wox - 

Would you mind if we didn't lock the thread? We're getting a lot of good conversation and points, it looks like - and I'm enjoying that.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

sure you can keep it open now. it was just getting out of hand before because people never read previous posts

As I said on the other bash kyle thread, I thought mods used the search feature not private messages


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

"going to conventions, I mean of course is fun and all, but compare it to something like people who do puzzles, that's just what 5 bucks a puzzle that can last a few weeks. "

if a single puzzle can last you a few weeks you need to get out more often. good lord. you remind me of that insurance commercial where two old people are sitting on the couch watching tv talking about their son who bought a boat. in the background there is scenes of his family having a wonderful time on his speedboat zipping around in the water and fishing and swimming while his parents sit in the back saying it's a waste of time. 

long story short, what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys, it's all your fault the OP failed to communicate properly.

You should all feel horrible for not making up his incompetence, of course it was all a joke you guys just don't get it. :V


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

thank you a lot badger. If I could hug you I would, I would even kiss you if you want and I don't care if your a boy or girl and I'm not gay. Although I am to lazy to look up your gender, cause I'm playing cod right now. But thank you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

OfficerBadger said:


> Guys, it's all your fault the OP failed to communicate properly.
> 
> You should all feel horrible for not making up his incompetence, of course it was all a joke you guys just don't get it. :V


 
so..... are you being facetious or was I just trolled by OP?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't troll I thank


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

stay classy wox, stay classy.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 11, 2010)

wox said:


> thank you a lot badger. If I could hug you I would, I would even kiss you if you want and I don't care if your a boy or girl and I'm not gay. Although I am to lazy to look up your gender, cause I'm playing cod right now. But thank you.



 <3!



Zrcalo said:


> so..... are you being facetious or was I just trolled by OP?



I was being facetious.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

I like facetious.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

I thought he was talking to me not you badger, I guess I'm kinda out of it from no sleep.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 11, 2010)

If you missed him quoting me, then it probably is time to get to sleep. Sleep is essential.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

I always try to get 9 hours of sleep every day.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea, I was up all night last night reading some furry comics and posting here. But the good part is I get to sleeps through the sunlight lol. I love it at night, so quiet, little cars and bears come out and grab people garbage cans so it is fun to sit on the roof and watch laugh.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

bears? do you live in nowhereville?


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Reply from http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86106-Furdom-is-pricey?p=2236131&viewfull=1#post2236131

Basically there's really nothing special about the fandom you know. Most people consider it an Hobby. For me i've been to only two cons so far. Anthrocon, and FCN. and i had a good time there socializing, learning, making friends. So basically it's how you handle your money, and what your interested in.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

you should buy a fursuit from me.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

Look Zrcalo, Can you please just stop with the random posts? I know it would be okay every once in a while but you do it after every post almost. I seems to me that you are post boosting. Like when you said 





Zrcalo said:


> stay classy wox, stay classy.


 What does it have to do with anything? I am not calling you out or anything I just ask that you please keep it more on the subject. 

100th post! woot! (no boosting and it was done in like three days)


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 12, 2010)

Uuh, only if you are super into buying furry merch. Last time I checked getting furry commissions wasn't a requirement for being a furry.
Altogether I've probably spent about $30 over the course of 3 years on furry art commissions. Its only expensive if you want it to be.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree totally


----------



## Rinz (Nov 12, 2010)

Wellllll, it's pricey for art because sometimes us artists want to eat.

Wanna know what most of us should be charging based on actual industry standards?

At least 20 bucks _an hour._ And I spend 10+ hours on a full commission, with background.  That's at least 200 bucks.  I charge like 60.

It's not pricey when you consider that things within the fandom are heavily underpriced versus what they should cost in the real world.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2010)

Rinz said:


> Wellllll, it's pricey for art because sometimes us artists want to eat.
> 
> Wanna know what most of us should be charging based on actual industry standards?
> 
> ...


 Not to mention folks actually wants business instead of killing theirs off :V


----------



## Rinz (Nov 12, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Not to mention folks actually wants business instead of killing theirs off :V


 Well actually, plenty of the good artists on FA could go out and probably make better business if they didn't _want_ to do furry artwork.


----------



## Ben (Nov 12, 2010)

wox said:


> Look Zrcalo, Can you please just stop with the random posts? I know it would be okay every once in a while but you do it after every post almost. I seems to me that you are post boosting. Like when you said  What does it have to do with anything? I am not calling you out or anything I just ask that you please keep it more on the subject.
> 
> 100th post! woot! (no boosting and it was done in like three days)


 
She wasn't making random posts though, she was implying that you should buy a fursuit from her because it's probably cheap in comparison to other people.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 12, 2010)

Ben said:


> She wasn't making random posts though, she was implying that you should buy a fursuit from her because it's probably cheap in comparison to other people.


 
I was saying some posts she spammed, not all. I know that she was saying buy from her, it was just coincidence she posted right before me.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 12, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 13, 2010)

Drawing costs so little. Just start with a #2 pencil and some printer paper and start doodling. Color pencil sets start out cheap. Some store chains offer discounts. I've been drawing since I could hold a crayon. (Wished I'd saved some of my early works.)
  Some furries recoup some of their con expenses by taking art commissions and making con badges. Mark Kistler's show on PBS is a good place to pick up tips on cartooning.

  By following online tutorials, one can make his own fursuit for a modest outlay in tools and materials. I made my partial for about $50 with a lot of the supplies purchased at thrift shops or on sale. I commissioned Quarrazel to make arm-length hand paws and a tail, but have made other paws and a tail to wear with a jumpsuit. Many fursuiters also wear sports attire like team jerseys, and those can sometimes be picked up cheaply. 
  My character appears at local events and at FCN. Someone offered to sew a fursuit body for me since I helped her youth group with recruiting at a county fair. With a Simplicity pattern and supplied materials, she put one together for me in about a month. With a bit of tweaking, it should work out fine.
  Picked up a cold vest from a mascot supply company to manage heat issues.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2010)

Rinz said:


> Well actually, plenty of the good artists on FA could go out and probably make better business if they didn't _want_ to do furry artwork.


 thats is fine by me, but furries have so far shown they would throw money, just like animu artist :V


----------

